# Can we start a class action lawsuit against BP?



## FLYBOY (Oct 3, 2007)

Hey guys my neighbor and I were talking tonight about the effectsthis oil spill is going to have on us not just environmentally but financially as well. We spend a LOT on our boats, gear, fuel, bait,marina etc the list goes on and on. I also have a condo on the beach that I rent out as an investment (and who will want to come to an oil covered beach). All these things and a bunch more are going to be effected and the more we talked and the more beer we drank the madder we got. BP should have had fail safes to prevent this and since they didn't and this negligence will cause us harm can't we all ban together and bring a class action lawsuit? I realize individually we would only get a very small payout even if we one, but that is not the point nor would it be why I would join in a lawsit like this. It would be to hit the big oil companies the only place they care...in their pocketbooks. I'm sure there are some lawyers on here and maybe they could give their opinion....anyway maybe I'm just pissed and drunk but BP should pay for this! You know the gulf council is going to shut fishing down and even if they don't(highly unlikely) I don't think I will eat an oil covered fish or even put my boat out there to suck that sludge through my waterpump. This could very easily turn into the worst environmental disaster in U.S. history and could have and should have been prevented. Tell me whatcha think?


----------



## Chris Couture (Sep 26, 2007)

I think this whole thing is going to turn into a much bigger problem as time goes on. I've already told my wife and kids that we are in a serious state of emergency in Pensacola. I don't live on the beach or near waters that are affected by the tides (thank god) but I feel that those who are will fell the wrath of this disaster for many years to come.


----------



## Voodoo Lounge (Sep 28, 2007)

> *FLYBOY (30/04/2010)*Hey guys my neighbor and I were talking tonight about the effectsthis oil spill is going to have on us not just environmentally but financially as well. We spend a LOT on our boats, gear, fuel, bait,marina etc the list goes on and on. I also have a condo on the beach that I rent out as an investment (and who will want to come to an oil covered beach). All these things and a bunch more are going to be effected and the more we talked and the more beer we drank the madder we got. BP should have had fail safes to prevent this and since they didn't and this negligence will cause us harm can't we all ban together and bring a class action lawsuit? I realize individually we would only get a very small payout even if we one, but that is not the point nor would it be why I would join in a lawsit like this. It would be to hit the big oil companies the only place they care...in their pocketbooks. I'm sure there are some lawyers on here and maybe they could give their opinion....anyway maybe I'm just pissed and drunk but BP should pay for this! You know the gulf council is going to shut fishing down and even if they don't(highly unlikely) I don't think I will eat an oil covered fish or even put my boat out there to suck that sludge through my waterpump. This could very easily turn into the worst environmental disaster in U.S. history and could have and should have been prevented. Tell me whatcha think?


WOW!!!

I have typed this 5 times trying to tone it down!!!

I also haveproperty's that may take a loss, and have plenty of friends who make their living from the local water's. 

I am one of the few who was born and raised here, and almost take offense to the fact that at this time you're more concerned with you're "investment's" than "MY" backyard!!

That being said, I understand we all have a different point's of view, so here's what I have to offer without derailing your thread.

I saw a billboard in Ft. Lauderdale, the only thing written was this...

whocanisue.com

That's all I have to add to this topic, hope it works out for you, if not, ....


----------



## JOHNJOHN205 (Oct 2, 2007)

Tony i am with you, my family used to own and rent out two gulf front properties in the Ft. Morgan area we sold them a few years back, we would of never signed on to a class action suit , this was an accident granted you may loose some money but to file a lawsuit...... by the way a class action suit on bp what do you think that will do, it will get attorneys rich, cost bp more money, which will intern cost you more money at the pump. Granted this should have been prevented. but it has already happened what needs to be done now is to learn from the mistakes made and fix the screw up.


----------



## cml5207 (Feb 18, 2010)

There is no amount of money that can replace our favorite past time. I would be more than willing to take my pretty white boat out into that nasty water to try to save what we all have if the opportunity arises. This is the attitude that should be promoted at this point. Speculating and complaining will not get our hooks back in the water any sooner. This has become OUR problem now. If you are not part of the solution then you are part of the problem.


----------



## Evensplit (Oct 2, 2007)

There are a lot of us whose livelihoods are at stake here andthe lawsuits will come in due time. 

Right now we need to be working on defending our waterways and beaches in any way we can.


----------



## FishinFool (Oct 2, 2007)

I agree with you Tony!

Nonetheless, the lawsuits have already begun! What a shame.

Six lawsuits filed against BP, other companies</h1><h2></h2><span id=gslshowAuthImg class=gslAutUserPhoto><p class=ratingbyline>Kris Wernowsky ? [email protected] ? April 30, 2010 </p><!--*individual*: 10 numChar :2115
--><!--
TOTAL ELEMENTS IN ARRAY: 15
TOTAL CHARACTERS IN ARRAY: 2681
TOTAL CHARACTERS IN PAGES: 2115
LAST PAGE CONTAINS: 566
--><!--Saxotech Paragraph Count: 15
--><span class=pp>Commercial and charter fishermen and their families have filed at least six lawsuits in federal courts along the Gulf Coast, including one in Pensacola, in the wake of the Deepwater Horizon rig explosion.<span class=aa>

<span class=adlabel-horz>
<BANNER position="ArticleFlex_1"></BANNER><span class=pp>John T. Harris, a Bay County commercial fisherman, filed a class-action lawsuit in federal court in Pensacola on Thursday against the companies associated with the accident 20 miles off the Louisiana coast that has resulted in oil moving toward the coast.<span class=aa>

<span class=pp>"He has canceled a couple of trips already, and I know it's going to get worse," said Pensacola attorney Bobby Bradford of the Aylstock Witkin law firm. "There's no way to know how costly this will be for my client with the thousands of gallons of oil leaking today and tomorrow and in the coming weeks."<span class=aa>

<span class=pp>British Petroleum, Transocean Ltd., Cameron International Corp. and Haliburton Energy Services Inc. are named as defendants in the Pensacola suit as well as three similar suits filed in Mobile and New Orleans.<span class=aa>

<h5>Related</h5><ul>[*]<span class=docicon>Oil slick oozes closer, grows bigger[*]<span class=docicon>Oil barriers go up along local waterways[*]<span class=docicon>Phone numbers for oil spill issues[/list]<span class=pp>Two lawsuits have been filed in connection with fatalities that occurred during the explosion. Eleven people are missing and presumed dead.<span class=aa>

<span class=pp>The lawsuits say that the companies' negligence led to the explosion and that the continued spewing of crude oil at a rate of 5,000 barrels per day will hamper shrimp, red snapper and grouper fishing in the Gulf of Mexico.<span class=aa>

<span class=pp>"They ultimately need to be held to be responsible for what damages they caused," Bradford said.<span class=aa>

<span class=pp>The lawsuit filed in Pensacola could include some 500 holders of individual fishing quotas for red snapper and grouper, Bradford said. The quotas set limits on what commercial fishermen are allowed to keep in a given season.<span class=aa>

<span class=pp>Matt Richardson, the attorney who filed the similar suit in Mobile, said that suit is more encompassing and could include shrimpers, recreational fishermen and charter boat fishermen.<span class=aa>

<span class=pp>These suits are just the beginning, said John Merting, a Gulf Breeze attorney who specializes in maritime law.<span class=aa>

<span class=pp>"Some people think that the earlier you file, you'll attract more clients," he said. "It's gamesmanship perhaps. Sometimes there are benefits to being the lead counsel."<span class=aa>

<span class=pp>Mark Proctor of the Levin Papantonio law firm in Pensacola said he expects a number of lawsuits from local residents regardless of where the oil comes ashore.<span class=aa>

<span class=pp>"It's not as simple as 'If the oil doesn't hit our shores, we have escaped the problem,' " he said.<span class=aa>

<span class=pp>Local fisheries, seafood businesses and rental property owners are among those potentially affected, he said.<span class=aa>

<span class=pp>"Even if we don't have oil here, if part of your product is coming from adjacent places, you are going to be affected," he said. "Anyone who does business up and down the Gulf Coast will be affected."<span class=aa>


----------



## hosscat (Jan 21, 2010)

This whole country is so sue happy, it really is a disgrace. 

I don't understand how so many people think that a lawsuit is the answer. I think about it this way: if someone is harmed as the result of someone's malicious intent, then and only then is a lawsuit acceptable. BP did not plan this, and I don't believe that they could have prevented it and chose not to. That rig was a huge asset for them, as well as the oil that is now leaking into the ocean, there was no malicious intent on their part, there is nothing but loss for them throughout this whole ordeal.

I agree that we do have a problem and that we all should do everything we can to work toward a solution.


----------



## fishn4real (Sep 28, 2007)

I believe that BP is liable for the damages, directly and indirectly, resulting from the oil spill, including whatever the governments will spend in defending the coastline and the clean-up. Sure, it was an accident. But, ANY reasonable person should realize that if you drill, and you build a platform in the Gulf, at some time, there will be a blow-out. It may not be immediate, it may be result of Hurricane or earthquake, but it will happen. A company can take all of the precautionary means possible, but the reality is that it will happen. BP and all drillers take as many safety measures as possible, and bank on an incident happening later rather than sooner, and that the incident can be contained in minimum time rather than at extensive time and expense.


I'm sorry that it happened because of the loss of lives. And I'm sorry that this will affect a lot people's life and income for a long time. And I am very sorry that it will have far reaching impacts on the environment all across the Gulf. I am sorry that I can do nothing about it. But I am not sorry that BP will be required to pay for the damages. The families of the people who died deserve something. The commercial fishermen who will loose income due to this spill deserve something. The people who own rental properties along the coast who will not be able to rent because of ugly beaches deserve something. And the general public who will loose recreation and peace of mind deserve a lot. Of course, whatever BP pays will be passed along to people who purchase their products. It is a no-win scenario.


----------



## southbound (Mar 10, 2010)

How did we ever survive before attorney's were invented? I just bought property on Mobile Bay and now this happens (my typical luck) but I will take the blow like everyone else. If you earn your living on the water and this impacts it than I understand compensation for some loss. The same thing that happened with Valdez will happen here. The attys. will come out of the woodwork and people will think they are going to get rich over this but in reality only the attys. end up getting rich. The best that most of us can ask for is that they get this leak stopped soon so we can begin the clean up and go on with our lives.


----------



## hogdogs (Apr 19, 2010)

CAL's don't net enuff for the individual entities to make it worth it... As already said, only the lawyers win.

When you get your $11.76 from the lawyer who stuffed his pockets you ask "HOW?"... In a CAL, they place astronomical figures on the "research" and "Administrative costs" that are much lower numbers when it is an individual that hires them...

Brent


----------



## MGuns (Dec 31, 2007)

<p class=MsoNormal style="MARGIN: 0in 0in 0pt"><span style="font-size: 9pt; COLOR: #1f5080; FONT-FAMILY: Verdana">


> *hosscat (30/04/2010)*This whole country is so sue happy, it really is a disgrace.
> 
> I don't understand how so many people think that a lawsuit is the answer. <span style="BACKGROUND: yellow; mso-highlight: yellow">I think about it this way: if someone is harmed as the result of someone's malicious intent, then and only then is a lawsuit acceptable. BP did not plan this, and I don't believe that they could have prevented it and chose not to. That rig was a huge asset for them, as well as the oil that is now leaking into the ocean, there was no malicious intent on their part, there is nothing but loss for them throughout this whole ordeal.
> 
> I agree that we do have a problem and that we all should do everything we can to work toward a solution.


<?xml:namespace prefix = o ns = "urn:schemas-microsoft-comfficeffice" /><o></o></p><p class=MsoNormal style="MARGIN: 0in 0in 0pt"><span style="font-size: 9pt; COLOR: #1f5080; FONT-FAMILY: Verdana"><o></o></p><p class=MsoNormal style="MARGIN: 0in 0in 0pt"><span style="font-size: 9pt; COLOR: black; FONT-FAMILY: Verdana"><o></o></p><p class=MsoNormal style="MARGIN: 0in 0in 0pt"><span style="font-size: 9pt; COLOR: black; FONT-FAMILY: Verdana">So if a drunk driver hits a family in another vehicle and kills the dad and children and leaves an unemployed widow she deserves no compensation because the drunk didn?t have malicious intent?<span style="mso-spacerun: yes"> ?Malicious intent? is not a requirement; how about not exercising reasonable judgment in your actions?<span style="mso-spacerun: yes"> IMHO the primary immediate action should focus on stopping the leak and protecting our shores.<span style="mso-spacerun: yes"> Once that?s done the authorities can muddle through the cause and see if legal action should be taken. <span style="mso-spacerun: yes">Those who have and will be negatively financially impacted should also do what they feel needs to be done; at this point in time I think lawsuits are premature and those who have already filed are jumping the gun.<span style="mso-spacerun: yes"> Just my .02.<span style="COLOR: black"><o></o></p>


----------



## P-cola_Native (Feb 5, 2008)

We have already filed suite (local firm, for commercial fishermen and anyone who's job is lossed.)

Call me sue happy all you want. If I get a dime I'll give it all to the clean up effort, but f&^%$ BP. I hope they and haliburton go out of business. If you work for them and don't feel bad about what is going on then screw you. I hope they shut down every rig off our entire coast. This proves they are a huge national security risk. What is going to happen if we go to war with a real country like china? The first thing they are going to do is pop every rig on the coastand cover us in oil.


----------



## KLB1 (Feb 2, 2008)

The first class action suit in the Northern District of Florida was filed yesterday on behalf of a commercial fisherman.

If you are a commercial fisherman or otherwise make your living in the Gulf of Mexico and/or the other waterways that will be affected by this disaster and you want to be a member of the class, PM me.


----------



## Sea-r-cy (Oct 3, 2007)

Well, that's the American way. Let's just sue the bastards.:nonono What a great response to a very large problem. Sea-r-cy


----------



## 69Viking (Oct 30, 2008)

This country has become a bunch of SUE HAPPY IDIOTS :banghead :hoppingmad


----------



## submariner (Oct 2, 2007)

> *MGuns (30/04/2010)*
> 
> 
> > *hosscat (30/04/2010)*This whole country is so sue happy, it really is a disgrace.
> ...


 Always thought if you broke the law, you went to jail. Drunk driving is breaking the law. I guess today, when you break the law, you also are accountable for civil actions, like compensation. Glad I am old; the direction people are taking today is different. Used to be that the family took care of itself, insurance, family members, ect. While the loss of family is terrible, the first thought (or second or third)was notwho can I sue. As faras the loss of rental property income or commercial fishing, I saw that happen in Washington and it all just came down to where is mine. I am willing to bet that those that look for compensation use the high months as the basis. Correct me if I am wrong, but with the current economy, fishing charters and rentals would be down. Also the number of charter/commercial boats for sale indicate their expected profits for this year.<o></o>

<span style="LINE-HEIGHT: 115%; FONT-FAMILY: 'Verdana','sans-serif'; COLOR: #1f5080; font-size: 9pt; mso-fareast-font-family: Calibri; mso-fareast-theme-font: minor-latin; mso-bidi-font-family: 'Times New Roman'; mso-bidi-theme-font: minor-bidi; mso-ansi-language: EN-US; mso-fareast-language: EN-US; mso-bidi-language: AR-SA">Bottom line: If the oil comes to Pensacola, I feel the loss of the beaches and impact to the environment out weighs anyone's personal loss. I also agree Bp will recoup their losses at the pumps. 

<span style="LINE-HEIGHT: 115%; FONT-FAMILY: 'Verdana','sans-serif'; COLOR: #1f5080; font-size: 9pt; mso-fareast-font-family: Calibri; mso-fareast-theme-font: minor-latin; mso-bidi-font-family: 'Times New Roman'; mso-bidi-theme-font: minor-bidi; mso-ansi-language: EN-US; mso-fareast-language: EN-US; mso-bidi-language: AR-SA">Alot of what is being said reflect more of people's realization that they may lose a piece of Pensacola in the next couple of days.


----------



## Chasin' Tales (Oct 2, 2007)

> *fishn4real (30/04/2010)*I believe that BP is liable for the damages, directly and indirectly, ...


Why BP and not Transocean? It wasn't BP's rig that had the blowout. It wasn't BP's employees on the rig doing the work when the blowout occured. BP contracted Transocean to drill the well. If your neighbor had a contractor doing work on their property and the contractor busted a sewer line that caused sewage to flood your house, who would you sue, your neighbor or the contractor?


----------



## alm (Aug 23, 2008)

you could try to sue but bp will be bankrupt soon and they got better lawyers and if you did get any money it would take 20years and your part wouldent be much.


----------



## FenderBender (Oct 2, 2007)

> *P-cola_Native (30/04/2010)*I hope they shut down every rig off our entire coast.


Are you serious?! Do you know how many Americans would lose their jobs? Worst idea, ever!!!


----------



## P-cola_Native (Feb 5, 2008)

> *FenderBender (30/04/2010)*
> 
> 
> > *P-cola_Native (30/04/2010)*I hope they shut down every rig off our entire coast.
> ...


Screwthe jobs! Learn to do something else!

It's over now, our coast is screwed and it's because of oil drilling, nothing else. We've got a well gushing oil and no plan B to shut the damn thing off. Screw everyone who works in the oil industry. YOU ARE THE REASON THIS SHIT HAPPENED! We should have bought oil from the turban heads until the desert wells ran dry, but nope, we drilled for money and jobs and now we are all fucked.


----------



## GulfCoastAtty (Apr 30, 2010)

Hello,
I am an attorney, but I also love the gulf, the beach and fishing. The oil spill is not only damaging to almost all of our hobbies, and ecosystems but many businesses! 
In response to your post. The wheels of justice are already fast at work trying tofigure out if business and homeowners might have a claim as a result ofthe recent oil spill. If you think you may have or know of someone who might be impacted please let me know, and I will point you in the right direction! 


Victims of the oil spill may include:

1). Companies and individuals involved in the commercial fishing, oyster and shrimping industry; 
2). Companies and individuals involved in the seafood processing/packaging industry; 
3). Dock and Marina owners/operators; 
4). Commercial and private boat owners;
5). Waterfront property owners and restaurants;
6). City, County or State governments.

Damagesrelated to this disaster may include real or personal property damages;loss of profits and earning capacity; loss of subsistence use ofnatural resources; increased costs of public services; and, loss ofgovernment revenue.

Thanks! 

Elizabeth


----------



## Atwood (Feb 12, 2008)

Everyone that operates any kind of vehicle or machinery shares the blame and that includes me. The rigs would not be drilling if we were not buying. So scream at "big bad oil" all you want but the buck stops with us.
Mike Atwood, Pace FL


----------



## FenderBender (Oct 2, 2007)

> *Atwood (30/04/2010)*Everyone that operates any kind of vehicle or machinery shares the blame and that includes me. The rigs would not be drilling if we were not buying. So scream at "big bad oil" all you want but the buck stops with us.
> Mike Atwood, Pace FL


Thank you, I couldn't agree more.


----------



## thataway (Oct 15, 2007)

BP is a huge international company. They are stand up about this--and even though they were not operating the rig and--and aretaking responsibility. At this point all of the answers are not in about what went wrong. Most likely one person or several people made mistakes, but they are quite possibly amougst those who died. Perhaps there should have been other technology--we don't know yet. BP will survive. They will continue to develope new oil wells and fields.

I personally am anti law suits. But I see the attorneys jumping right in. BP has already said that they will pay losses. So the attorney's get richer--and the price of fuel will go up. We all loose, except perhaps the attorneys. Wait and see whathappens. 

With the current sea/wind status, no matter what is done, there will be huge economic and environmental damage. Each of us needs to do what we can to minimize the damage. See the post about writing the commissioners and getting booms on the bridges and bays tominimize any spread into our area.


----------



## halo1 (Oct 4, 2007)

My thoughts are we are screwed envirmentally and financially.... BP is gonna pay buttloads of money for this over the next few yrs.... But the end result is that BP will get there money back when this is over by raising gas prices !! So you and I will be the one losing not BP....jmho..so sue all you want....hope you get paid...becuase your gonna need it when gas prices rise dramatically


----------



## BILL_MONEY (Feb 17, 2009)

I am currently organizing all the offshore workers to sue the state of florida in a class action lawsuit for trying to assert immanent domain on waters they do not control and stopping the employment of thousands of people and Billions with a B in tax revenue and royalty's lost that would help local, county and state coffers in a state that is already draining the hell out of the country with illegal immigrants on their health care and in their schools...... ( this is to make you think about the other side of the coin you are holding )




glad we have spell check on here.... thanks Chris


----------



## SpotOn (Dec 27, 2009)

I support the idea of a class action suit. I don't want any money but a large trust needs to be set up for restoring the enviroment, keeping the charter and vacation industry alive in this area. All the oil companies have been racking us over the coals for the past 10 years. I say lets make them pay. They have destroyed our (residents and visitors) paradise with just one accident. How much more are we going to take.


----------



## gameaholic (Oct 1, 2007)

This is not just going to affect the commercial fiserman. 95% of my income comes from tile & stone work at the condos andwaterfronthouses in Destin. This is where I have focused my business for the last 17 years. I have been at 1 condo omplex now for the last 17 months. We installed 24,000sqft of tile in the common areas, and have remodeled several units this year. I have an appointment with a lady from Atlanta tomorrow at 10am. to discuss re-doing her bathrooms in travertine. This is a rental unit that she owns. If we lose the tourist then I will lose my business. Not to mention the fact that I was opening the pontoon rental. AND that I got back an hour ago from Kennesaw Ga. where I just attended the Yamaha Outboard Systems class, at the Yamaha facility. The whole gulf coast isgoing to suffer severe losses, not just the commercial guys.


----------



## Dr. Fish (Oct 3, 2007)

I just came from a open forum that Walton County put on for the public to let us know what they have done to prepare for when and if oil reaches this area. It was nice to know that all branches were working together to first and formost have a plan of attack. The other part was to give the public the ability to follow what was happening through the website of South Walton. They are also getting the website so that people can volunteer to help clean this mess up which is the one thing we can control! There will be plenty more law suits coming as many at this meeting have hired attorneys and will be filing soon. My thoughts are that we can't control what direction the oil flows, how long it spills out, but we can get out and help in as much prevention through booms and dissolvents and being there when it reaches beaches to help get them clean again and assign blame and liability after there is time to see how we are affected by the oil spill.


----------



## Realtor (Oct 1, 2007)

<span style="font-size: 9pt; COLOR: #1f5080; FONT-FAMILY: Verdana">OMG, GulfCoastAtty. Welcome to the PFF. First post and it sounds like a commercial. Welcome anyway, I guess.<?xml:namespace prefix = o ns = "urn:schemas-microsoft-comfficeffice" /><o></o>

<span style="font-size: 9pt; COLOR: #1f5080; FONT-FAMILY: Verdana">PFF'ers, cool off a little, we are already "turning on each other". Sure each has a great point; however "Screw the people that work in the oil industry"come on.<o></o>

<span style="font-size: 9pt; COLOR: #1f5080; FONT-FAMILY: Verdana">I am sick as anyone over this, this is a worst case occurrence for the GOM.<o></o>

<span style="font-size: 9pt; COLOR: #1f5080; FONT-FAMILY: Verdana">Now is the time to support each other, not make comments to screw the other guy. We use Oil, plain and simple. BP, Transocean and the rest of them are drilling because we use and need Oil.<o></o>

<span style="font-size: 9pt; COLOR: #1f5080; FONT-FAMILY: Verdana">Bottom line is this (from where I an sitting)<o></o>

<span style="font-size: 9pt; COLOR: #1f5080; FONT-FAMILY: Verdana">1 - This sucks, plain and simple.<o></o>

<span style="font-size: 9pt; COLOR: #1f5080; FONT-FAMILY: Verdana">2 - We the <?xml:namespace prefix = st1 ns = "urn:schemas-microsoft-comffice:smarttags" /><st1lace w:st="on"><st1laceType w:st="on">Gulf</st1laceType> <st1laceType w:st="on">Coast</st1laceType></st1lace> communities need to support one another. (How? I don't really know just yet")<o></o>

<span style="font-size: 9pt; COLOR: #1f5080; FONT-FAMILY: Verdana">3 - If there is nothing we can do, then adapt as best we all can. Next week "May" be the beginning of another "new normal"<o></o>

<span style="font-size: 9pt; COLOR: #1f5080; FONT-FAMILY: Verdana">What amount of Money will ever replace fishing at the Yellow Gravel, Tysler grounds or Snapper fishing until you got tired if catching them? Our hands are tied, this was an accident, a BIG one, but I feel it was an accident. Even though, what if it was deliberate? Does that really change anything?<o></o>

<span style="font-size: 9pt; COLOR: #1f5080; FONT-FAMILY: Verdana">Just another guy with 2 cents.<o></o>

<span style="font-size: 9pt; COLOR: #1f5080; FONT-FAMILY: Verdana">***************************************************************<o></o>

<span style="font-size: 9pt; COLOR: #1f5080; FONT-FAMILY: Verdana">I just received this email I am a Precinct leader in district 2. I'll be there, will you?

<p class=MsoNormal style="MARGIN: 0in 0in 0pt"><span style="font-size: 9pt; COLOR: #1f5080; FONT-FAMILY: Verdana">As all of you are aware, we are facing the potential for imminent landfall of a major oil spill. We need as many volunteers as we can get to help fight or support those who do fight this spill. <o></o></p><p class=MsoNormal style="MARGIN: 0in 0in 0pt"><span style="font-size: 9pt; COLOR: #1f5080; FONT-FAMILY: Verdana"><o></o></p><p class=MsoNormal style="MARGIN: 0in 0in 0pt"><st1laceName w:st="on"><span style="font-size: 10pt; COLOR: #1f5080; FONT-FAMILY: Arial">Escambia</st1laceName><span style="font-size: 10pt; COLOR: #1f5080; FONT-FAMILY: Arial"> <st1laceType w:st="on">County</st1laceType> has set up a web site,<span style="font-size: 12pt; COLOR: purple; FONT-FAMILY: 'Times New Roman'"><span title=blocked::http://www.escambiadisasterresponse.com/>www.EscambiaDisasterResponse.com,with links to the latest details from the <st1lace w:st="on"><st1laceName w:st="on">Unified</st1laceName> <st1laceName w:st="on">Command</st1laceName> <st1laceType w:st="on">Center</st1laceType></st1lace> (Coast Guard, Homeland Security, NOAA, BP, Transocean and Minerals Management Service), projections from National Oceanic and Atmospheric Administration, as well as fact sheets, maps, other documents and contact information.<span style="font-size: 9pt; COLOR: #1f5080; FONT-FAMILY: Verdana"><o></o></p><p class=MsoNormal style="MARGIN: 0in 0in 0pt"><span style="font-size: 9pt; COLOR: #1f5080; FONT-FAMILY: Verdana"><o></o></p><p class=MsoNormal style="MARGIN: 0in 0in 0pt">*<span style="text-decoration: underline;"><span style="font-size: 9pt; COLOR: #1f5080; FONT-FAMILY: Verdana">Anyone wishing to volunteer should go to the Perdido Bay Community Center on Innerarity Point Road between 10:00 AM to 2:00 PM tomorrow to sign up to help in this effort. *<span style="font-size: 9pt; COLOR: #1f5080; FONT-FAMILY: Verdana"><o></o></p><p class=MsoNormal style="MARGIN: 0in 0in 0pt"><span style="font-size: 9pt; COLOR: #1f5080; FONT-FAMILY: Verdana"><o></o></p><p class=MsoNormal style="MARGIN: 0in 0in 0pt"><span style="font-size: 9pt; COLOR: #1f5080; FONT-FAMILY: Verdana">This spill will have a major effect on the environment and economy of our county. *<span style="text-decoration: underline;">We need to energize as many people as possible to get out and help. Please pass this information on to your neighbors and ask them to come out and help as well.*<o></o></p><p class=MsoNormal style="MARGIN: 0in 0in 0pt"><span style="font-size: 9pt; COLOR: #1f5080; FONT-FAMILY: Verdana"><o></o></p><p class=MsoNormal style="MARGIN: 0in 0in 0pt"><span style="font-size: 9pt; COLOR: #1f5080; FONT-FAMILY: Verdana">This is exactly the kind of emergency Commissioner Valentino had in mind when he established the Precinct Leader system. This is our time to step up to the plate and lead from the front. *<span style="text-decoration: underline;">DESPITE THE SHORT NOTICE, I HOPE TO SEE MOST OF YOU OUT THERE TOMORROW.*<o></o></p><p class=MsoNormal style="MARGIN: 0in 0in 0pt"><span style="font-size: 9pt; COLOR: #1f5080; FONT-FAMILY: Verdana"><o></o></p><p class=MsoNormal style="MARGIN: 0in 0in 0pt"><span style="font-size: 9pt; COLOR: #1f5080; FONT-FAMILY: Verdana">I will provide additional information as it becomes available.<o></o></p>


----------



## OffshoreAngler (Jul 29, 2008)

> *P-cola_Native (30/04/2010)*
> 
> 
> > *FenderBender (30/04/2010)*
> ...


YOU ARE THE REASON THIS HAPPENED! As well as myself, and everybody else that use gas burning cars, trucks, boats, tractors, or anything else that uses oil. You can't just point fingers at the people working in the oil industry, if it wasn't for the high demand by consumers in the United States for oil then we wouldn't be drilling off our coasts but this is not the case. I wish that this wouldn't have happened but it did and bitching about the oil industry isn't going to help anything. I'm not saying that the BP isn't at fault here, but the blame can't all be put on them. They should've had a better plan to react incase of such an incident and hopefully they'll learn from their mistakes and hopefully our ecosystem and economy down here will be able to bounce back quick from this.


----------



## Kim (Aug 5, 2008)

I find it hard to give credence to the naysayers here. Until you live in a log cabin without utilities, have a boat powered by oars or sail alone and get to and from where ever on a horse or bicycle, you are part of the problem. Things happen that we don't like, that's the way life is. I think it's pretty sad that we have an accident of epic proportions, but what is even sadder is that people are angling like leaches to try and suck money out of an ecological disaster for personal gain . How many people spouting work in the oil industry or have been directly affected by this disaster? Probably none. BP has already ponied up and is assuming responsibility for clean up, restitution for damages caused by the oil spill and for the clean up of the environment that is affected by the spill if it makes landfall.


----------



## choppedliver (Apr 4, 2009)

> *hosscat (30/04/2010)*This whole country is so sue happy, it really is a disgrace.
> 
> I don't understand how so many people think that a lawsuit is the answer. I think about it this way: if someone is harmed as the result of someone's malicious intent, then and only then is a lawsuit acceptable. BP did not plan this, and I don't believe that they could have prevented it and chose not to. That rig was a huge asset for them, as well as the oil that is now leaking into the ocean, there was no malicious intent on their part, there is nothing but loss for them throughout this whole ordeal.
> 
> I agree that we do have a problem and that we all should do everything we can to work toward a solution.


I agree that the lawsuits are out of hand.

So do you think we should let them drill, have an accident, and inflict billions of dollars of damage upon the local economy? Jobs will be lost. People will get foreclosed on. Business will shut down. Animal life will die.

You want to open an oil rig? Fine. It's a risky business. When you screw up, non-maliciously granted, you still screwed up, and you are gonna have to take a beating. That is the part of the risk. You will have an accident. If you don't pay what people think they deserve, you will get sued. You will pay a crap load of money for your damages. But I am not crying in my beer for BP.



> <span class="Apple-style-span" style="color: rgb(0, 0, 0); font-family: Georgia, 'Times New Roman', Times, serif; font-size: 16.8px; line-height: 16px; ">But it was London-based BP, with quarterly profits that rose to $6.1 billion from $2.6 billion a year earlier, that was the lightning rod for ire over huge earnings in the midst of a deadly and growing disaster.<span class="Apple-style-span" style="font-family: verdana, arial, tahoma; line-height: normal; font-size: 12px; color: rgb(31, 80, 128); ">


<span class="Apple-style-span" style="color: rgb(0, 0, 0); font-family: Georgia, 'Times New Roman', Times, serif; font-size: 16.8px; line-height: 16px; "><span class="Apple-style-span" style="font-family: verdana, arial, tahoma; line-height: normal; font-size: 12px; color: rgb(31, 80, 128); ">
<span class="Apple-style-span" style="color: rgb(0, 0, 0); font-family: Georgia, 'Times New Roman', Times, serif; font-size: 16.8px; line-height: 16px; "><span class="Apple-style-span" style="font-family: verdana, arial, tahoma; line-height: normal; font-size: 12px; color: rgb(31, 80, 128); ">You think they could afford to pay out ? You betcha. But guess what ? It's gonna probably come right out our own pockets as higher gas prices.<span class="Apple-style-span" style="color: rgb(0, 0, 0); font-family: Georgia, 'Times New Roman', Times, serif; font-size: 16.8px; line-height: 16px; "><span class="Apple-style-span" style="font-family: verdana, arial, tahoma; line-height: normal; font-size: 12px; color: rgb(31, 80, 128); ">
<span class="Apple-style-span" style="color: rgb(0, 0, 0); font-family: Georgia, 'Times New Roman', Times, serif; font-size: 16.8px; line-height: 16px; "><span class="Apple-style-span" style="font-family: verdana, arial, tahoma; line-height: normal; font-size: 12px; color: rgb(31, 80, 128); ">I don't think lawsuits are the answer unless they are not taking responsibility. I do think that is part of the risk inherent with their business. They made $4 BILLION MORE THAN LAST YEAR THIS QUARTER ALONE. They have already paid for that rig, and all the clean up, and probably all the payouts. I heard though today from Senator Nelson, they are only required to pay out $75 million. If that's the case, then yah, lawsuits are going to be necessary.


----------



## fishn4real (Sep 28, 2007)

> *southbound (30/04/2010)*How did we ever survive before attorney's were invented? I just bought property on Mobile Bay and now this happens (my typical luck) but I will take the blow like everyone else. If you earn your living on the water and this impacts it than I understand compensation for some loss. The same thing that happened with Valdez will happen here. The attys. will come out of the woodwork and people will think they are going to get rich over this but in reality only the attys. end up getting rich. The best that most of us can ask for is that they get this leak stopped soon so we can begin the clean up and go on with our lives.


Just to make sure I understand your position, are you suggesting that no one take any action against BP, that thepublic just suck it up and let BP keep the money that they have earned off the backs of the dead people and the people who will loose because of BP's liability? There are 11 families who have lost the wage earner in the family, probably some had kids. Should they just forget about it?


----------



## fishn4real (Sep 28, 2007)

> *Chasin' Tales (30/04/2010)*
> 
> 
> > *fishn4real (30/04/2010)*I believe that BP is liable for the damages, directly and indirectly, ...
> ...


You probably should sue the neighbor because he is primarily liable for the supervision of his employees and contractors and for any damages caused by them. The neighbor, in turn, should sue the contractor for the damages caused by his negligence.


----------



## CCC (Sep 3, 2008)

Boy how times change !!!!!! I remember people pissed off at the people who lived in New Orleans wanting something for nothing and saying "Those stupid @ss people knew they lived below sea level, thats what they get for living there". Guys, we use oil, gas and diesel in our trucks and our boats, we join groups that say "Drill here drill now" so we can save money on gas and stop our dependence on foreign countries for our oil. Now let there be one mistake and let's sue !!!!!!! Living on the coast we realize the potential for disaster from hurricanes, and now from oil spills, it is what it is. These oil companies take every precaution, the guys on them risk their lives to get us the product that we demand, and when there is a mishap we want to burn them at the stake ????You don't like it then buy a damn electric vehicle, put solar panels on your house, start buying carbon offsets to offset your carbon footprint, then and ONLY THEN, will you have the right to bitch, whine, complain, AND SUE !!!!!!!!!


----------



## P-cola_Native (Feb 5, 2008)

Sure guys, keep on hating attornies and supporting oil companies. Lawyers didn't create that big ass oil slick.

So some of y'all really think BP is doing a good job and would rightly compensate everyone without lawsuites? Come on, they've got a huge warchest just sitting there waiting for this. They are going to have to pay and you can't get that done without a lot of hard work from lawyers. They work hard for their money just like everyone else, despite what everyone says.


----------



## FLYBOY (Oct 3, 2007)

First and formost let me say that if I became a party in a lawsuit against BP/Transocean/Halliburton it would NOT be for personal gain. Any money won would be given to aid in the massive recovery effort that this is going to take and I will certainly be helping in the clean up of this mess. I LOVE THIS PARADISE we all are blessed enough to call home and I will be out on the beaches cleaning this crap up!The reasons I think a lawsuit is neccasary is 1) BP/Transocean/Halliburton are responsible for what could potentially be the worst environmental disaster in our history because of negligence on their part. For anyone to say that you and I are responsible because we all consume oil is assinine. Here's an example that hopefully shows how stupid this kind of thinking is....lets say Ihad a rental propertya couple blocks away from a fireworks factory and that factory blew up. The explosion was so great that the side of my house was scorched and damaged and I lost revenue from not being able to rent out my property and I had to repair the damage. The explosion could have been prevented if the factory had used safe industry wide standards...but they didn't.So am I to blame because I buy fireworks for my kids every yearhelping tokeep them in business...unbelievably stupid thinking. And before anyone says it, I was and am still all for drilling, but it has to be done as safely as possible, if BP/Transocean/Halliburton had done everything right and had all the back-ups in place and had contingies in place for the worst case scenario then I wouldn't be writing this. I know accidents happen, but this could have and should have been prevented. Failure to install an acoustic shut off valve constituted per se negligence for such a deep drill site. Among other issues that obviously should have been in place are the ?worst case? projected accident and adequate oil spill contingency response plans for that accident, including an ability to get containment booms in place in time. That should all be funded by the oil industry. I keep hearing BP reps saying this is an unprecedented problem because the water is so deep. Well DUH that is all the more reason to have required redundant state of the art safety measures including the acoustic shut off valve. It will be interesting to learn the permitting history of this platform and why more safety measures were not required. Reason # 2 I would join a lawsuit is because big industry (and oil is the biggest of the big) can only be hurt when you hit them in the pocketbooks and hit them hard. Again thinking thatthey shouldn't be sued because they will only raise the price of gas to recover their losses is a flawed way of thinking. This merely empowers the oil companies to practice their trade at the lowest cost without regard for the consequences of their actions,its kindof likesaying I'm not going to stand up to the school bully because if I dowe all know he will not only take our lunch money he will also demand that we start bringing him extra money if we stand up to him, well guess what you stillfight the SOB and hope you win, but you sure as hell don't just cower down because you are afraid that in the end you might have to pay more!Thats my 2 cents and I will be willing to say that as thisdisaster grows (and I hope and pray we don't have an early hurricane or that the leak gets larger or that the wellhead blows off) more and more folks will be calling for BP/Transocean/Halliburton's heads to roll and will want to sue them for what they have done to our Gulf Coast. Oh and I've never sued anyone before so I wouldn't call me sue happy or that I'm just in it for the money....couldn't be farther from the truth, I just want the responsible parties to be held accountable:usaflag Let the bashing continue!


----------



## FLYBOY (Oct 3, 2007)

GulfCoastAtty, you have my attention....let me know if/when local boatowners/waterfront property owners start a class action lawsuit, I at least want to see what it says and decide if that is something I would like to pursue.


----------



## PAWGhunter (Feb 3, 2010)

> *CCC (01/05/2010)*Guys, we use oil, gas and diesel in our trucks and our boats, we join groups that say "Drill here drill now" so we can save money on gas and stop our dependence on foreign countries for our oil. Now let there be one mistake and let's sue !!!!!!! Living on the coast we realize the potential for disaster from hurricanes, and now from oil spills, it is what it is. These oil companies take every precaution, the guys on them risk their lives to get us the product that we demand


Well put


----------



## FLYBOY (Oct 3, 2007)

> *PAWGhunter (01/05/2010)*
> 
> 
> > *CCC (01/05/2010)*Guys, we use oil, gas and diesel in our trucks and our boats, we join groups that say "Drill here drill now" so we can save money on gas and stop our dependence on foreign countries for our oil. Now let there be one mistake and let's sue !!!!!!! Living on the coast we realize the potential for disaster from hurricanes, and now from oil spills, it is what it is. These oil companies take every precaution, the guys on them risk their lives to get us the product that we demand
> ...


Do ya'll really think "THESE OIL COMPANIES TAKE EVERY PRECAUTION" are you serious? If that were the case we wouldn't be having this conversation....and that is my point, their NEGLIGENCE is having serious negative impacts on us and they MUST, let me repeat that, they MUST be held accountable! Do I use oil, hell yes I do and a lot of it and I am not ashamed of that, but what does that matter? Ya'll are saying that we are responsible for this because we use oil....that isinsane. Am I saying shut downdrilling, absolutely not,in fact I think we should drill more here, but we must do it safely.I am notsaying to stop off shore drilling, even in light of this disaster I think offshore drilling can be done safely, look at Norway and the North Sea. All I am saying is BP/Transocean/Halliburton must be held accountable....open up ya'lls eyes. I don't want to the sue the whole industry, just the people who were responsible for this.


----------



## finfever61 (Oct 5, 2007)

Do I think they take every precaution? Well it looks like their lives depend on being safe so I think yes compared to other industries. Do I think a corporation will cut corners, absolutely. We've had oil rigs out in the gulf for many years. We had one off ofPensacola in the late 80s that was 25 miles or so off shore and some of the stuff in the water around the rig was suspect at best. Hopefully this will not stop offshore drilling but hopefully it will bring about changes needed to ensure this will never happen again.


----------



## FLYBOY (Oct 3, 2007)

finfever, just because someone's life is on the line doesn't mean they won't take a shortcut believe me that statement is smply not true. And when the final investigation does come out, I will bet you that human error was at the very least a contributing factor, but that is not even the negligence I am talking about. I outlined the negligence I am talking about in my earlier post.


----------



## Diesel (Jan 9, 2008)

I like how when this stuff happens there is suddenly thousands of instant Google experts on the topic. There are countless reasons why the Blow out Preventer may have failed. Just one of which is that a tool or joint could have been blocking the shears from cutting the drill string and thus prevented the well from shutting in. Hopefully the answers will come out in due course. The point being accidents happen, and it is not always from negligence. I know for a FACT BP has one of the best and most intense safety cultures in the industry (no I do not work for them). If they thought that acoustic valves were the answer for a 100% fool-proof system I fully believe they would have been on the rig. There is an incredible amount of money involved in offshore exploration, acoustic valves would be chump change. I deal with equipment every day that someone in the military in an equivalent position can only dream about. This is a huge deal for them. Accidents are called accidents for a reason, sometimes despite our best efforts they still happen. The thing to do is learn from them so we can prevent them in the future. 

The problem as I see it has been the response so far. I feel that the extent of the leak was not investigated well enough in the beginning or was deliberately concealed, and that I feel is a crime. When an incident like this occurs all available assets should be brought to bear until the situation is completely under control. The gradual ramping up of assets in this case has been a disgrace. This should have been treated like a worst case scenario until otherwise indicated.

As far as lawsuits go, have at it, as I guess it's your right. Everyone seems to think there is some mythical money tree, but the only people you are suing is the shareholders of the company (your friends and neighbors, the very same people actually reaping the huge profits everyone is b%*$#ing about). You really think oil companies will flinch at getting hit in the pocket book, what a joke; because oil companies are self-insured only to a point, and then it goes to insurance companies which have re-insurance companies which basically spreads the impact worldwide. None of which really matters anyway because ultimately they will just pass on any additional cost to the consumer, and it doesn't matter if you drive a car or not, Petroleum is used in almost EVERYTHING. Some people involved in this incident will need to sue to get proper restitution, but the majority will not. I like to think that most people would wait at least until the incident is over and see what BP is willing to do on the order of clean-up and restitution before filing a suit. 

I absolutely find it pitiable (I mean I actually feel sorry for them) that anyone would be thinking lawsuit at this point. It's a huge disaster, people have died, and people were filing suit on the same freaking day! I mean come on, like money would make any of this better.


----------



## Chasin' Tales (Oct 2, 2007)

> *finfever61 (01/05/2010)*Do I think they take every precaution? Well it looks like their lives depend on being safe so I think yes compared to other industries. Do I think a corporation will cut corners, absolutely. We've had oil rigs out in the gulf for many years. We had one off ofPensacola in the late 80s that was 25 miles or so off shore and some of the stuff in the water around the rig was suspect at best. Hopefully this will not stop offshore drilling but hopefully it will bring about changes needed to ensure this will never happen again.


A significant portion of the rules and the regulations governing the offshore oil industry are written in blood. It is sad, but all too much the reality.

As far as lawsuits go...it's way too early to start pointing fingers. A thorough root cause analysis will be performed. The result of which will be more rules and regulations that will hopefully prevent the same thing from happening in the future. Those deemed accountable will be held accountable. How much did Exxon shell out for the Valdez spill? The mess will get cleaned up. Life will get back to what it has been in years past. 

Unfortunately 11 people lost their lives in this incident. It will take some time, but the environment will bounce back. Those 11 individuals will not be here to witness it.


----------



## JOHNJOHN205 (Oct 2, 2007)

> *P-cola_Native (30/04/2010)*
> 
> 
> > *FenderBender (30/04/2010)*
> ...


Someone correct me if i am wrong,

Gasoline is derived from light crude which we have here in the gulf, the "turban heads" have sour crude gasoline is not made from this type.

as far as shutting down all GOM oil rigs dude you are a F##king dumb a$$, you and every other american are the reason this shit happened, if you buy anything you contributed to this problem. if you hate the oil industry so much, i urge you to go 1 week without anything to do with oil. the fact is you cant.

That being said I think everyone here is in consensus that either bp or transocean needs to pay for the damage caused, but i believe it is still to early for lawsuits they still do not know what happened on the rig. Containment needs to be number one priority.


----------



## cml5207 (Feb 18, 2010)

This whole thread is depressing. Everyone is right, but the sad truth is we will never get away from oil. Our whole life is surrounded by products made from oil. No matter who you blame, we still need it and will continue to go after it. If the oil companies didn't have to drill in 5,000 feet of water so that people on the beach did not have to see a rig, there would be numerous options for shutting the leak down. Deepwater technology is still in diapers. No one can even see the problem at this point to try figure out solutions. All we can do is pray it gets shut down as fast as possible. BP is right by putting all there resources into stopping the leak. No matter what they do or don't do, they will never satisfy everyone. Every business is out to make a profit. No one would have a job if they didn't. It is time to be part of the solution and volunteer to help in any way we can.


----------



## JOHNJOHN205 (Oct 2, 2007)

> *cml5207 (01/05/2010)*This whole thread is depressing. Everyone is right, but the sad truth is we will never get away from oil. Our whole life is surrounded by products made from oil. No matter who you blame, we still need it and will continue to go after it. If the oil companies didn't have to drill in 5,000 feet of water so that people on the beach did not have to see a rig, there would be numerous options for shutting the leak down. Deepwater technology is still in diapers. No one can even see the problem at this point to try figure out solutions. All we can do is pray it gets shut down as fast as possible. BP is right by putting all there resources into stopping the leak. No matter what they do or don't do, they will never satisfy everyone. Every business is out to make a profit. No one would have a job if they didn't. It is time to be part of the solution and volunteer to help in any way we can.


well put


----------



## P-cola_Native (Feb 5, 2008)

> *JOHNJOHN205 (01/05/2010)*
> 
> 
> > *P-cola_Native (30/04/2010)*
> ...


I'm a dumbass? OK motherf%$#@, I'm lossing everything I own and the place I love because these a$$holes had to have jobs and had to have money so they drilled in the gulf. If there was no drilling in the gulf we would still have gasoline, and it is ignorant to say otherwise. I could have kept fishing with $20.00 a gallon gas, but now my business is gone even if gas is free.

F*** everyone in the oil industry! Is that fair or does that make since? Hell, I don't know and don't care, but right now I'm so mad I am shaking. I'm pissed off!

The first oil worker I see talking this shit in public and we are fighting.


----------



## birdsnest (Oct 2, 2007)

I honestly believe the increase in fuel prices a couple of years ago is what sent theglobal economy into a tailspin. We are just now seeing signs of recovery. This disaster could have worldwide implications if the oil industries see the need to flex their muscles again.


----------



## angus_cow_doctor (Apr 13, 2009)

I think that the one thing we can all agree on is this is a catastrophe for us.


----------



## FLYBOY (Oct 3, 2007)

Diesel, Do you honestly believe this was just an accident and that BP/Transocean/Halliburton did everything right before the spill (you agreed with me that they have been negligent after the explosion) and shouldn't be held accountable for what lead to the explosion and subsequent rupture? Since you seem to have some first hand knowledge and I am just a google expert please enlighten me.


----------



## Chasin' Tales (Oct 2, 2007)

> Fuck everyone in the oil industry! Is that fair or does that make since? Hell, I don't know and don't care, but right now I'm so mad I am shaking. I'm pissed off!
> 
> The first oil worker I see talking this shit in public and we are fighting.


Slow your roll there chief. 

It sounds like you are a commercial fisherman. Guess that means I can blame you for the snapper season being shortened and limits cut drastically. With 2 fish per person it's not even hardly worth going out anymore. And it's your fault. Does that sound fair?

I work offshore for a major oil company. I love to fish. I love the beach. I'm glad I can call Pensacola home. When I'm at work I take every precaution to ensure the safety of the personnel under meand the environment are not comprimised. I actually make my living plugging and abandoning wells. I make sure it gets done properly so the environment is not comprimised down the road. And here you are telling me to @#$% off.

You telling everyone in the oil industry to &@#$ off just makes you look like a complete tool and hypocrite. Drive over to Venice or Port Fourchon and tell all the oilfield trash how you feel. I will guarantee you do that and your eagle beak will bite off more than your hummingbird ass can handle. Before hitting the "Post Reply" button again you may just want to step back from the computer.


----------



## P-cola_Native (Feb 5, 2008)

]A


> *Chasin' Tales (01/05/2010)*
> 
> 
> > Fuck everyone in the oil industry! Is that fair or does that make since? Hell, I don't know and don't care, but right now I'm so mad I am shaking. I'm pissed off!
> ...


No, I was a charter fishermen that was put out of business when the new snapper regs hit and had to start a commercial crab fishing company. Yes I am mad at you and everyone in the industry, is it fair or rational? No, it is not. But, your job is still going to be here tomorrow and next week and next year, and mine is not. My call to end drilling isn't going to happen. I'm the one that is losing my job, not you. So no my anger isn't rational at the moment, but I don't really care.


And for me going to Fouchon and getting my ass kicked, well the same holds true for y'all. Come on down to Joe Patties or one of the other fish houses and spout off about how great oil drilling is and all that noise and find out what a dexter russel tastes like.


----------

